# Tsunami2 Decoder Install in LGB 23130 Olomana Steam Loco



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

I did this project last weekend........very tedious working with such a small loco. Had to place the decoder in the aft wood storage unit. Had to remove the two screw posts and then use my Dremel to make a small groove inside this unit to get the decoder to fit. The next challenge was running a four strand wire for the track power/motor and a two strand wire for the headlight on the motor block under the smoke stack, then through the boiler to the wood storage unit. The boil contains a metal weight so a very tight fit for the wires through it. Right now a 2 inch speaker is sitting in the engineer's cabin until I order a smaller one to place inside the firebox. With DCC Soundtraxx2 power/sound decoder, operates and sounds super! But with small wheels and the pickup shoes all being close together, it would electrically stall crossing switch frogs, so connecting a Soundtraxx CurrentKeeper to power the loco through them and dirty track spots is essential. I also need to change the CV for the whistle sound instead of the current default whistle. I'm attaching a short video of it operating on my indoor layout (first time trying to attach a video.....hope it works).

Guess I can't attach an .MOV file. The video is on my Website.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! Did you cram in the 4-amp board or use the smaller 2-amp board in this installation? 

Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute little loco. I can tell by comparison to the speaker that it is very small. Congratulations on getting everything in.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

East Broad Top said:


> Cool! Did you cram in the 4-amp board or use the smaller 2-amp board in this installation?
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


Yes, it's the regular sized Tsunami2 4 amp board. I actually had to clip the two protruding corners off so it would fit properly onto the aft platform where the wood fuel storage unit goes.......there's a rectangular ridge on that platform the wood fuel unit fits around. I also had to glue two pieces of plastic inside the wood unit so that I could then screw it down. 
Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I was able to install a Zimo sound decoder in the bottom front of my chloe. This left the fuel bunker for just a speaker.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Zimo Decoder*



Dan Pierce said:


> I was able to install a Zimo sound decoder in the bottom front of my chloe. This left the fuel bunker for just a speaker.


Dan - The Soundtraxx Tsunami2 is 4 amps and 1/4" x 2 3/4" x 1/2". What's the size of the Zimo you used for your install? Also, is that Zimo both DCC power & sound, and what's the amps?

Tom


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A 4 amp decoder is really overkill for such a small, single-motor loco.
I would use a 4 amp decoder for 2-motor locos and maybe a 1 - 1.5 amp decoder for this loco.

But it also depends on how the manufacturer specifies the current rating - I'm talking continuous rating, not peak.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MX645 is a 1.2 amp sound programmable 3 watt audio decoder.
I use these in single motor LGB locos all the time, including the 2060 schoema.



One must remember that the chloe type power train is good for only 3 max small 2 axle cars.


I use these in the HLW macks with great results.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> Dan - The Soundtraxx Tsunami2 is 4 amps and 1/4" x 2 3/4" x 1/2". What's the size of the Zimo you used for your install?


The size of the Zimo MX645 that Dan mentioned is 3/16" x 1 3/16" x 9/16" or about half the length of the Tsunami you are using.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> I did this project last weekend........very tedious working with such a small loco. Had to place the decoder in the aft wood storage unit. Had to remove the two screw posts and then use my Dremel to make a small groove inside this unit to get the decoder to fit. The next challenge was running a four strand wire for the track power/motor and a two strand wire for the headlight on the motor block under the smoke stack, then through the boiler to the wood storage unit. The boil contains a metal weight so a very tight fit for the wires through it. Right now a 2 inch speaker is sitting in the engineer's cabin until I order a smaller one to place inside the firebox. With DCC Soundtraxx2 power/sound decoder, operates and sounds super! But with small wheels and the pickup shoes all being close together, it would electrically stall crossing switch frogs, so connecting a Soundtraxx CurrentKeeper to power the loco through them and dirty track spots is essential. I also need to change the CV for the whistle sound instead of the current default whistle. I'm attaching a short video of it operating on my indoor layout (first time trying to attach a video.....hope it works).
> 
> Guess I can't attach an .MOV file. The video is on my Website.


UPDATE: I just installed a new speaker into the Olomana using a Soundtraxx Mini Cube. It's so small I was able to put it into the loco's wood storage unit which also has the decoder and CurrentKeeper unit. I also drilled some holes in the loco's rear platform under the wood storage unit to emit the sound. Pretty amazing sound for such a tiny speaker unit.......cost $12.56. See photo.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

krs said:


> A 4 amp decoder is really overkill for such a small, single-motor loco.
> I would use a 4 amp decoder for 2-motor locos and maybe a 1 - 1.5 amp decoder for this loco.
> 
> But it also depends on how the manufacturer specifies the current rating - I'm talking continuous rating, not peak.


I have to take back what I wrote above.

Reading some other posts on mls and looking at the Soundtraxx website, it turns out that the 4 amp rating of the Tsunami 2 is the *stall current* rating.

No other Large Scale decoder manufacturer uses the stall current rating anymore to define the current rating of their decoders (at least not the major ones I can think of). Stall current ratings were used by manufacturers many years ago, but the current ratings of Large Scale DCC decoders that are used today to describe them are *continuous current* ratings - the current a decoder can handle on a long term, continuous basis as the name implies.
For example, a Zimo MX696 is specified as a 4 amp decoder - it has a *continuous current* handling capability of 4 amps and a *peak current* handling capability of 10 amps.
Based on existing DCC decoder industry standards, that "4-amp Tsunami 2" would be the equivalent of a 1.5 to 1.8 amp decoder from any other manufacturer.
So in the end, a 4-amp Tsunami 2 is probably just right for a single motor loco.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

krs said:


> I have to take back what I wrote above.
> 
> Reading some other posts on mls and looking at the Soundtraxx website, it turns out that the 4 amp rating of the Tsunami 2 is the *stall current* rating.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted this capacity clarification. Because, that being the case, I was planning on installing one of these same Sountraxx Tsunami2 decoders, Alco Diesel Sound, into my LGB 2055 White Pass Diesel. So, since this LGB loco has two motors, do you think the Tsunami2 can handle the load properly or not?


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I run DCC a bit differently than most people (battery power) but in my Aristo U25B with a TSU-4400, I am pulling about 10 cars (small grades) and my heatsink just barely gets warm to the touch. I have had no problems at all with it. But I also have the smaller, 2 amp version in an old Aristo 040 and it pops the overload with no cars on a 1% grade. I suspect the 040 is just old and the motor is worn out though.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> I'm glad you posted this capacity clarification. Because, that being the case, I was planning on installing one of these same Sountraxx Tsunami2 decoders, Alco Diesel Sound, into my LGB 2055 White Pass Diesel. So, since this LGB loco has two motors, do you think the Tsunami2 can handle the load properly or not?


The older LGB loco models have pretty efficient Buhler motors so they don't draw that much current.
But since there is no continuous current spec for this Tsunami2, I would just follow the manufacturer's directions to check if the decoder is suitable for the loco by measuring or calculating the stall current of the LGB 2055 at the DCC voltage you will be running.
If the measured or calcuated stall current is less than 4 amps, you should be good.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

krs said:


> The older LGB loco models have pretty efficient Buhler motors so they don't draw that much current.
> But since there is no continuous current spec for this Tsunami2, I would just follow the manufacturer's directions to check if the decoder is suitable for the loco by measuring r clculating the stall current of the LGB 2055 at the DCC voltage you will be running.
> If the measured or calcuated stall current is less than 4 amps, you should be good.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Added: Photo of Replacement Decoder Installation*



LGB333$$$$ said:


> I did this project last weekend........very tedious working with such a small loco. Had to place the decoder in the aft wood storage unit. Had to remove the two screw posts and then use my Dremel to make a small groove inside this unit to get the decoder to fit. The next challenge was running a four strand wire for the track power/motor and a two strand wire for the headlight on the motor block under the smoke stack, then through the boiler to the wood storage unit. The boil contains a metal weight so a very tight fit for the wires through it. Right now a 2 inch speaker is sitting in the engineer's cabin until I order a smaller one to place inside the firebox. With DCC Soundtraxx2 power/sound decoder, operates and sounds super! But with small wheels and the pickup shoes all being close together, it would electrically stall crossing switch frogs, so connecting a Soundtraxx CurrentKeeper to power the loco through them and dirty track spots is essential. I also need to change the CV for the whistle sound instead of the current default whistle. I'm attaching a short video of it operating on my indoor layout (first time trying to attach a video.....hope it works).
> 
> Guess I can't attach an .MOV file. The video is on my Website.


I had to open up the Olomana loco to replace the decoder with a new Tsunami2 decoder and took a photo this time to share with everyone. In the photo is the decoder with CurrentKeeper unit, Soundtraxx miniture speaker with some liquid tape covering the soldered connections and metal backing for electrical shorting protection, and the wood storage unit with groves inside for fitting the decoder, and the added two screw fastener brackets I added to replace the two removed ones. 

First install worked fine in DCC but trying to program decoder for DC/Analog failed: Loco would operate in reverse but not in forward direction. Doing a decoder reset did not solve issue, so sent decoder back to Soundtraxx under warranty and they sent me a new one. I'm finding these decoders are more challenging and sensitive to failure when programming the CVs than LGB, Massoth or Phoenix units using my Massoth DCC system. Obtaining the Soundtraxx PTB-100 Programming Track Booster now seems to be helpping.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You shouldn't need the booster with the Tsunami2s, that per Soundtraxx. Having said that, if it helps, run with it. There may be something with the Massoth system which may benefit from its addition. Definitely something I'd ask Soundtraxx about.

I've not needed one with any of mine. (MRC, JMRI, and Airwire.)

Later,

K


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

East Broad Top said:


> You shouldn't need the booster with the Tsunami2s, that per Soundtraxx. Having said that, if it helps, run with it. There may be something with the Massoth system which may benefit from its addition. Definitely something I'd ask Soundtraxx about.
> 
> I've not needed one with any of mine. (MRC, JMRI, and Airwire.)
> 
> ...


I do think the Soundtraxx Booster is helping me successfully program the CV on these Tsunmai2 decoders. When I first tried to change the CVs on a Steam unit for DC/Analog mode on a programming track, it shorted out/killed the decoder. I tried a reset and wouldn't take it, so returned it to Soundtraxx for a warranty replacement. After I obtained the booster, the CVs are being programmed properly, but I still can't read the existing CV settings with my Massoth system. In fact, the Soundtraxx documentation states for these decoders that after you input a value to a CV, wait 4 seconds then remove the loco from the power, and then power up again, and do it again if necessary for the CV to be changed. Weird, don't have to do any of that stuff with LGB, Piko or Massoth decoders........the Piko DC/DCC power/sound steam decoder is actually made by Soundtraxx. I also have three large scale Bachmann steam locs with the older, factory-installed Soundtraxx DCC Power/Sound systems and there's been no problems changing CVs with them. These Tsunami2 decoders seem much for sensitive and vulnerable to programming issues at least with my Massoth system. Maybe it's because they've built-in so many sound options, e.g., close to 60 different whistle options.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't want to take away from the pain you seem to be having but I talk to the soundtraxx decoders directly with my own software and hardware and have had zero problems. I follow the NMRA spec S-9.2.1 for Extended Packet Formats and have never had issues programming CVs (I don't read them however). Sorry, I know that's not really very helpful for your situation but I did want to stress that they do follow the spec, at least in terms of that particular protocol.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Martan said:


> I don't want to take away from the pain you seem to be having but I talk to the soundtraxx decoders directly with my own software and hardware and have had zero problems. I follow the NMRA spec S-9.2.1 for Extended Packet Formats and have never had issues programming CVs (I don't read them however). Sorry, I know that's not really very helpful for your situation but I did want to stress that they do follow the spec, at least in terms of that particular protocol.


Thanks for your suggestion. Yes, I did collaborate with Soundtraxx Technical Support when i first had problems with programming these decoders. They were very helpful but not familiar with Massoth equipment and suggested contacting them. But after I got the Soundtraxx booster unit, I've had success albiet still can't read the existing CV settings like I can with LGB, Massoth or Piko decoders, and even the older factory-installed Soundtraxx decoders in my three Bachmann large scale locos.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Larger 2 Watt Soundtraxx Speaker Installed*



LGB333$$$$ said:


> UPDATE: I just installed a new speaker into the Olomana using a Soundtraxx Mini Cube. It's so small I was able to put it into the loco's wood storage unit which also has the decoder and CurrentKeeper unit. I also drilled some holes in the loco's rear platform under the wood storage unit to emit the sound. Pretty amazing sound for such a tiny speaker unit.......cost $12.56. See photo.


UPDATE #2: The Soundtraxx 1 Watt Mini Cube Speakers aren't reliable enough to handle the decoder's output........I've blown two of them. So I've installed a Soundtraxx #810130 2 Watt Mega Bass Speaker that is able to handle the frequency response of the sound system. It's 27mm x 27mm x 14mm (H). See photo of the installed speaker in the left side of the engineer's cab enclosed with a custom-made cover. So, now only the decoder and currentkeeper units are in the wood storage bin.


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Is the “board” necessary? I understood that I could hardwire a Tsunamii 2200 sound decoder directly to all the pertinent wiring in the loco. I am hoping to fit it into the front of the boiler with speaker in the wood box. 

I also understand there are certain existing motor wires That need to be disconnected in a certain way and then connected to the decoder. As I have yet to open up my Chloe, I am not sure what to expect. For a sound, I purchased a small round speaker that is promoted by the manufacture to be compatible. It is helpful to see some of your install, thanks. Scott


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The larger LGB motor blocks and USA trains motor blocks had the outer wires for motor, inner wires for track.
Chloe, Olmana and others with this motor block are opposite, that is outer wires are track and inner wires are motor.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Phaser said:


> Is the “board” necessary? I understood that I could hardwire a Tsunamii 2200 sound decoder directly to all the pertinent wiring in the loco. I am hoping to fit it into the front of the boiler with speaker in the wood box.
> 
> I also understand there are certain existing motor wires That need to be disconnected in a certain way and then connected to the decoder. As I have yet to open up my Chloe, I am not sure what to expect. For a sound, I purchased a small round speaker that is promoted by the manufacture to be compatible. It is helpful to see some of your install, thanks. Scott


You don't need any special connector for wiring the two motor wires and the two track power wires to the decoder. You will also need to install the Soundtrack CurrentKeeper onto the decoder to power the loco through track switch frogs due to the small wheel base. Finally, you can't use the space in the loco's boiler for the decoder because there is a large lead weight there which is necessary for the loco's operation stability. You'll need to put everything into the aft Wood Storage Bin, except the speaker if that won't fit property there. The decoder you're using is much smaller than the larger Tusunami2 I used, so it will fit fine into the Wood Storage Bin. I put my speaker into the engineer's cab and encased it with a cover........shown in my posting's photos.

If you will email me directly ([email protected]) I will send you a series of photos that show the various steps on how I installed the wiring into the engine block, ran the wires through the bottom of the smoke stack through the loco's boiler to the Wood Storage Bin.

Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I placed my decoder in the front bottom of the engine. Just fit for me.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Decoder Placement*



Dan Pierce said:


> I placed my decoder in the front bottom of the engine. Just fit for me.


Dan: Wow, the decoder you used must really be small to fit into the front of the motor block's wire connections compartment. Since I used the larger Tsunami2 4 amp decoder, I had to place the decoder in the Olomana's aft wood storage bin. 

For other MLS benefit not familiar with these small LGB Olomana or LGB Chloe locomotives, I've posted four photos: 1. Shows loco's existing circuit board that must be removed with the two black wires for headlight attached; 2. Strand of color-coded wires strung through bottom of smoke stack and out back of smoke stack through loco's boiler along with headlight wires; 3. Push-on connectors soldered to the four motor block wires (track power and motor); 4. Decoder and CurrentKeeper and MiniCube Speaker to be inserted into aft wood storage bin. I was originally going to install a smoke unit but decided too much work so removed the extra set of wires from my harness (reduced eight to six wires to decoder). I blew two of the 1 Watt MiniCube Speakers so I instead used a larger 2 Watt 27 mm Soundtraxx speaker that I installed into the engineer's cab with a custom-made plastic cover over it........sounds really great.

Note the white poster-tac putty around motor block connections.......this is to hold-in and insulate the additional lead weights I inserted into the loco for more stability and balance (used two sizes of small round fishing sinkers). I also added some additional weights inside the smoke stack.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Lead weights ...
Now is a good time to get a bag of Bird Shot from a gun store. It is being phased out for steel which won't pollute the country side. I use bird shot because it is the smallest shot and has the smallest voids... packets can be made with Alum. foil shaped to fit your spaces, or plastic bags or even glued in place, as I did to add weight to a pony truck, prone to derail.
Fish weights are ok, but can waste space in small locos. 



Curious why this little one needs 4 amps?


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Decoder Options, Bird Shot*



Totalwrecker said:


> Lead weights ...
> Now is a good time to get a bag of Bird Shot from a gun store. It is being phased out for steel which won't pollute the country side. I use bird shot because it is the smallest shot and has the smallest voids... packets can be made with Alum. foil shaped to fit your spaces, or plastic bags or even glued in place, as I did to add weight to a pony truck, prone to derail.
> Fish weights are ok, but can waste space in small locos.
> 
> Curious why this little one needs 4 amps?


Hi John - You're right, a lower amp decoder could be used for the small motor in this loco. I had two of the 4 amp decoders on hand so used one. For future installs, I'll consider using a different Soundtraxx decoder but the sound options for the Soundtraxx Tsunami2 4 amp decoder are fantastic..........e.g., 65 different whistles are built into it! 

On my second Olomana install, I did use a Massoth eMotion LS 2.5 amp sound/power decoder that I'm keeping for my own layout........these are more expensive than the Soundtraxx units $229 v. $145. Decoder's smaller to better fit into the Olomana's wood storage bin but was a challege to also fit the Massoth micro-cap version of their two different power storage units.......Soundtraxx CurrentKeeper is much smaller. The Massoth unit comes in three pieces on attached wire. So I cut the length of the unit's wire to reduce the bulk and got it all in. The larger speaker still must be placed in the engineer's cab. I selected Massoth's Euro Field Locomotive sound version for the decoder. But I recently bought Massoth's PC Module and their Massoth Service Tool software which can be used to program their decoders, update firmware, and update or change the locomotive type sound embedded in any of their decoders.......similar process used for changing the locomotive type sounds on Phoenix decoders. But so far I really like the Field Loco sounds: The short whistle sounds once automatically when the loco starts forward or reverse, and also when it stops. Of course, you can control this whistle, the long whistle, steam release, and all other sounds with my Massoth wireless controller. Super neat!

Yes, I did use some steel shotgun shot for added loco weight in the smoke stack for my first Olomana install. I looked at the bird shot version at the store, but appeared not to weigh as much as the steel version. But the little steel balls are a real pain to handle.......they roll all over the place if you spill them like I did, they hide out, and difficult to pick up. I found the various small to large sizes of lead fish sinkers I bought at WalMart much easier to deal with for my second Olomana install........see photo.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Chloe runs great with my 1.2 amp decoder. I used an HO decoder but it has largescale specs, max voltage is 35 volts, 50 volt surge!!


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> The Chloe runs great with my 1.2 amp decoder. I used an HO decoder but it has largescale specs, max voltage is 35 volts, 50 volt surge!!


Thanks! I have been looking at the T2200 for my LGB Daisy. There isn’t much room so the tsunami with a Tam Valley receiver should fit. 

Neil


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Neil, that's what I've got in my Porter. Works very well. I went with the high-power version of the receiver, though, just for safety's sake. 

Later,

K


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> Neil, that's what I've got in my Porter. Works very well. I went with the high-power version of the receiver, though, just for safety's sake.
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


Thanks Kevin!


----------

